# Need Home/Rescue ASAP! East Texas



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I have 5 female rats and 2 male rats who need a new home ASAP. Not too long after we got them I developed a bad allergy and they have been living with my mother since then. My husband goes over daily to care for and interact with them, but it looks like my mother will be moving in with us soon. Because of my allergies these guys can not come to live with us.  

The girls and boys both have their own multi-level cages as well as water bottles, food bowls, and litter boxes. Everyone is socialized, but the boys are a little shy at first. They eat well on lab blocks as well as occasional treats of fruits and veggies. The girls are all over a year old and the oldest is coming up on 2 years, I'm unsure of the ages of the males. 

I really want these guys to go to a good home, they mean a lot to us and deserve the best!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't figure out how to edit, but I'm in the East Texas area.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanted to update this: the boys will be going to their new home soon and we've worked out a situation where the girls can stay with us. Thanks to everyone who viewed this!


----------



## Elyse (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to adopt one of the Females but I live in the Coastal Bend Area.


----------

